# Need help with Printer Pro please...



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

After reading about this app in one of the other threads I went and loaded the lite version on my iPad to see if it would work. Downloaded the app to my PC and it all worked just fine. So I then purchased the full version and printed off an attachment in my one of my emails. Worked fine. Then the next time I go into it to print something it no longer shows a computer with a printer, it just says "no computers with printers". I've uninstalled and reinstalled the app on the PC, but other than that we haven't changed anything on the computer since printing the first time......anyone have any idea why it would work and then suddenly no computer show up any longer? 

I was so excited to find this app on the other thread and thought it was going to work out great....but now I can't get it to work again. I'd appreciate any help!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry for the basic question, I always start with the most basic when troubleshooting.  Is the computer on that the printer is attached to?

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, the computer was on and nothing was changed from the first time I printed. After my hubby and I kept troubleshooting we finally got the printing to work, but we had to manually go in and enter the IP address for Printer Pro. The first time it found that info. all on it's own, but for whatever reason it wouldn't find it again. We have the app set up on our computer to launch when the computer is started but that doesn't seem to work all the time either. If it's not launched on the computer, it doesn't work on my iPad of course. Not sure the issue there either, but will have to further research that.

I do have another question: We have 2 printers hooked up to the computer - one is by USB cable, the other is wirelessly connected. Printer Pro only sees the one connected to the computer by USB. I thought the app said it would see any printer connected to the computer it was using - am I wrong about this? It does not see the wirelessly connected printer.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I thought the app said it would see any printer connected to the computer it was using - am I wrong about this? It does not see the wirelessly connected printer.


I would take that to mean physically connected unless it specifically says otherwise.

Mike


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I would take that to mean physically connected unless it specifically says otherwise.
> 
> Mike


I thought somewhere in the app it said it would see either printer connections, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I just tried the Lite version again and it won't print anything anymore. I upgraded to the latest version a few days (weeks?) ago. Fortunately I don’t have a pressing need to print at the moment.

Mike


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Ever since I put that on the only way I can print (on a printer I have been using all along with no problems) is to hook the USB to my laptop then I have to take it out and hook it back to the wireless so hubby can use it with his laptop.  Very frustrating since all I had to do before was open my laptop and it worked with print central


----------

